# obscur dirge band from finland



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay guys have i talk to you about this following band called Worms from finland they got like 3 7'' and on full lenght cd on tumult records.

There loud slow grinding dirge band im a hudge s***** for this kind of stuff.There not metal but the ending track to pelican songs there opus will annihilated you it's that massive and treatenings.

This band is recommended for fan of early swans , because there singer has the same tone has gira
but Worms is more melodic in there sound.But im sick an tired of people(hipsters) mentionning swans swans swans.. enought allready there are plenty bands in same league whit em has heavy or more than em..

Smoke this in your pipe gira(i toss a joke in there).

I bought a bottle of Cointreau, never had this before, it kind remind me of last week Grand Marnier only it cost cheaper hehe... So im getting wasted whit this stuff tonight, lisening to varieous dirge bands.

:tiphat:


----------

